# My ED: MUC, STG, Staufen, Stelvio, Monza F1, Venice & Ofest!(Warning Lotz Pict!)



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hans, your husband is a lucky man. Great pics!! I hope you other guys noticed what a ED forum person Hans is. You can tell by the nice shots of the hotel parking. Thank you Hans. Parking and room shots are always informative and appreciated.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

emdreiSMG said:


> I'm glad you had a successful ED adventure Jeanine, welcome back!


Thanks Rob for your pre-trip prep talk. We knew what to expect at Monza... lots of walking, and perhaps a few spectators who haven't showered in a few days! But it was so worth it. Anyone going to F1, be sure to rent the "Kangaroo TV" big headsets and hand held TV. Beats trying to interpret the announcer on the PA!



boothguy said:


> Very nice report and pics - thanks for sharing. I got a little worried when I saw your delivery pic with your hand on the car closed in a fist. I unconsciously did the same thing and I'm convinced it led to my subsequent problems. Glad your trip was like most: trouble free.
> It also looks as though you were seated at the Prima Variante?


Hey boothguy..... yep, I curled up my fingers cuz I didn't want to get my prints on the shiny brand new car!  I hope it wasn't too offended; we made nice later.
At Monza, we were at the first turn after the long front straight, in "Alta Velocita 6B." Next time (if there is one) I think I would choose the Ascari turn. We watched from Ascari on the first practice day and I particularly enjoyed watching the AMG Safety and Medical Cars dicing it up! (OK i have a bit of an "AMG bias"..... sorry! )



adc said:


> Thank you for the very nice pictures and funny, on the spot commentary! :thumbup:
> 
> I was just surprised at something you've said - when I visited the Munich plant, there was emphatically no engine assembly there. It is my understanding that the BMW engines are produced in a completely different plant (and one where they don't offer tours). All that takes place in the factory that can be toured is body assembly - where you will see the "marriage" between the drivetrain and shell.
> 
> ...


The ///M engines were indeed assembled on a separate line, and we could see it, it wasn't the closest line to the tour, but we could see the engines about 30 yards away. Our tour guide made a point of saying that the Munich plant was the only place they build the M3's engines. (They probably do put their best builders on the ///M3 engines, sorry if my AMG bias is showing again!) but it seemed to be a traditional assembly line. On the line next to it (the one closest to the tour) they were building inline 6's, I believe the N52 if I remember correctly. Did you go inside the room where they had all the different BMW engines lined up? It was an elevated platform and below they were doing final assembly on the engines. They weren't putting together M3's in this plant, only regular 3 series sedans and tourings. They also put each of the fully assembled cars on a dyno, although it is just to test/plug in and make sure everything works. They do not run them to redline, just through the gears.



claud 3 said:


> Hans, your husband is a lucky man. Great pics!! I hope you other guys noticed what a ED forum person Hans is. You can tell by the nice shots of the hotel parking. Thank you Hans. Parking and room shots are always informative and appreciated.


Thank you and thank you all for the kind words! Parking is important, eh!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Hans Delbruck said:


> The ///M engines were indeed assembled on a separate line, and we could see it, it wasn't the closest line to the tour, but we could see the engines about 30 yards away. Our tour guide made a point of saying that the Munich plant was the only place they build the M3's engines. (...) On the line next to it (the one closest to the tour) they were building inline 6's, I believe the N52 if I remember correctly.


That's very interesting - we weren't shown any engine assembly at all 2 years ago. Just how completed engines made it into the cars, but not how they were built from scratch (block, crankshaft, pistons, head etc.). Would have dearly loved to see that...


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

adc said:


> That's very interesting - we weren't shown any engine assembly at all 2 years ago. Just how completed engines made it into the cars, but not how they were built from scratch (block, crankshaft, pistons, head etc.). Would have dearly loved to see that...


The tour we took starts at the Welt with a short film about BMW's history, then you go across the street to the factory.... the steel stamping area (awesome!)... the robots welding and gluing, the whole paint process, the upholstery install area, the engine lines, the body-chassis "wedding" area and final assembly/dyno... it is a very impressive operation.

btw, beewang meddled with my subject line! wt??


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for a most fun thread. Enjoyed the photos and commentary. Did you happen to see any of the new AMG "Gullwings" being readied for their Spring 2010 production as 2011 models? By the way, I loved that trick shot you did with the Garmin.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Northcar said:


> By the way, I loved that trick shot you did with the Garmin.


I liked it too, but you're not supposed to have a gps device on during flight.


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

The Other Tom said:


> I liked it too, but you're not supposed to have a gps device on during flight.


A GPS doesn't transmit so the airlines don't care if you use one. I have used mine many times with no objections.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

mgthompson said:


> A GPS doesn't transmit so the airlines don't care if you use one. I have used mine many times with no objections.


So the stewardess was mistaken when she told us that anything that sends or receives a signal is not allowed. She specifically mentioned GPS. (I looked on the airlines website after your post and she was, indeed, mistaken). Thanks


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful woman into cars is always a good thing. Great pics and write-up.


----------



## BostonGuy (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow, great trip and awesome pictures!!! Can't wait to do an ED myself... sadly it would probably be in a few years


----------



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

The Other Tom said:


> So the stewardess was mistaken when she told us that anything that sends or receives a signal is not allowed. She specifically mentioned GPS. (I looked on the airlines website after your post and she was, indeed, mistaken). Thanks


Think about all those laptops that get turned on at 10k and people leave the wifi on, or an itouch, etc. There is a TON of dirty RF noise on after the devices get turned on. A GPS receiver is probably one of the cleaner electronic devices operating on a plane. Of course the airlines don't want us using it to figure out that we just flew 150 miles past our airport:yikes:


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Beenthere said:


> Not to get into a pissing contest but the airlines generally request that ALL electronic devices be turned off for take-off and landing. After that they generally allow all the toys to be played with... RFI and EMI are both concerns for airplanes.


Yes, and although GPS receivers do not transmit, like most all receivers (radio, tv, etc) they do emit frequencies. Most are extremely well shielded, but it is the random few that are not and may cause interference. Airline equipment is getting better at avoiding this interference, but they are still paranoid.

When we first developed GPS, we took it aboard an aircraft - it was horrendous with the aircraft system. After commercial GPS receivers were built, we played with a few aboard aircraft - some were ok - others not. Hopefully, they are much better, but older ones still exist.

With all that, I don't believe any emissions you find will bring down an aircraft - it just interferes with the electronics and makes it a pain.

-Harry


----------

